# So, What did Santa bring you



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

So, What did Santa bring you ? ​
​


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Lots! I've been very spoilt this Christmas! 

Dh gave me a new all in one wireless printer, Jimmy Carr DVD, Jeremy Clarkson DVD and Take That's new album. My dad gave me an external hardrive. Mum has given me a wireless FM thing that transmits MP3 player to a car stereo, Richard Hammonds new book, scarf and glove set, some wool and some cute cow mugs. I have a take that calender, chocolate and some wool. Oh and cross stitch kits that will keep me busy for years (cause they are REALLY hard). 

But the best pressie of all was having a lovely Christmas dinner with my husband. I did so much veg etc that I was full before I even got to the turkey! 

Jen x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

wow you lucky thing

I got ah lovelly mother daughter braclet from my mum loads of bath and shower gells

DP got me nutriheat hairstraightners which are just fab and a digital photo frame from the furbabies

Had a fab time and wish everyone on here to have a great xmas

xxxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i got 3 betty boop statues,take that&boyzone cd.robbie calender,slippers pjs,mumma mia dvd, sweets.diary,money,swenny todd dvd,socks phone pouch,handbag.

                      very spoilt again
                      lv marie76xxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

gift vouchers, slippers, digital keyring frame all from DH and girls all in 1 printer scanner thing, Jamie Oliver book from mum and dad


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

electric toothbrush, new digi camera, cd, gift voucher, smellies, chocs & crocus vases


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I got Wii Fit, a new Radley handbag, Guitar heros for the DS, perfume, other smellies, socks, Killers new CD, a jumper...... oooh! I can't remember it all!! Oh, also got some vouchers for clothes!!

What did you get Dizzi??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> What did you get Dizzi??


 
I got a Pink Nintendo DS with nintendogz! from DH, Who got a black Nintendo DS and gutair hero world tour from me 
(we had no idea what the other had brought!) and a copy of brain training each 
JD chocolates, a bottle of JD & glasses,a necklace and slipper socks,
a bottle of Calvin Kline perfume! from our friends LO's and nephews.
And we get more pressies tommorrow from mum  and more in the new year from my best mate in London 
Throughly spoiled and chuffed to bits with Christmas this year. just need new PJs from Mum and christmas is complete 

~Dizzi~


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

i got la senza lingerie ( I swear Dh only knows one shop!) loadsa chocolates, a jumper, a vase, a bottle of sloe gin (yum) and loads more. 

Round two at my mums tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

I got the complete Sex in the city box set, a Kipling handbag, a digital photoframe and Jean Paul Gautier perrfume from DH.  All great except I hinted for the complete Friends box set, a smaller handbag that was purple, not lilac, and I can't wear perfume as it makes me feel sick!    

I got benefit make up, smellies and money from family.  

The thought was there from DH I guess!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i got from dh a shed load of painting items eg easel, brushes, canvases - he tells me i need a hobby    ) i may give it a go in the new year). chocolate orange x 2, socks, slippers and a teapot for 1. 
from in-laws - biscuits, necklace, scarf, book i wanted  
from our dearest friends - the ingredients and secret recipe of a particularly nice cheesecake she makes   and a gift to the charity toybox of paying for foster parents for orphaned children in the third world  

like brownowl23 - round 2 at my mums tomorrow - i'm one of 5 and its complete chaos!  

ritz


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Evening All!

I got:
Slippers (DH)
White Gold necklace (DH)
Killers & Duffy CD's (DH)
Tea-towels and wine glasses (friend)
PJ's & Socks (Sis)
Money (Mum)
Money (Uncle)
Debenhams Voucers (Dad and Nana)
Lindt Chocolate Reindeer & Bottle of red wine (brother)
Smelly's (Friend)
Gordon Ramsey Cooking for Friends Book (Friends)

Bizarre pressies (although can't beat the Bic pens Sades  ) MIL had made me a crochet'd table mat thingy and some never heard of smelly's which I won't be able to use as I have psoriasis and only use Clinique stuff!   She did redeem herself with some Ferro Roche.

We did really well and have more to come tomorrow from other Sis and kids.  Had a lovely day with Sis, Mum and BIL's family at my Sis's house and she did an awesome job of dinner!

Off to bed now as early start to NE tomorrow.  Gonna blitz all my choccie over the WEnd then as on crash diet from Monday  

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Good evening ladies (and any gents out there!)

I had to post as I have had some of the most amazing presents this year!  

Top of my list is the present from my DH - a diamond and tanzanite ring that I saw in the jewelery shop window on Saturday. It is just perfect and DH managed to get it re-sized in time for Christmas so it fits perfectly!

Other great presents this year include:
Money
2 hampers (yummy!)
Biscuits
Chocolates
Garden centre vouchers
Juicer
Wine
Grow and name your own rose
Smellies

Hope you have all had a wonderful day. Enjoy Boxing day!

Sxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Next burning down is a disaster!

I got some fab presents. I've got a days patisserie course next month when we're on holiday, a lovely cardigan, nice biscuits, pretty broach, crepe set, and lots of other lovely bits. Oddest was a strange bobbly scarf from my aunt but as the last present she got me was a little wooden clock that was identical to one she'd given me the year before, and the battery had run down because it was a year old!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

2 lovely fat follicles and a basting     what more could a girl ask for except a BFP      

Otherwise .. 

Crafty bits .. 
Lovely hand knitted scarf ..
Oil Burner .. 
B&Q Voucher (towards my new kitchen)
Body Shop Goodies 
Socks
Jumper 
Candles & candle holder 

Having second Christmas dinner with family tomorrow .. (good job I lost loads of weight before Christmas   ) 

Had a lovely day yesterday ..   

Cat x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

My strangest present must be a ball of Pom Pom wool! Wool with Pom Pom's in it. Its well weird. But should make a fab scarf!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've not got the presents from the MIL yet (should be going to stay next week) and my oddest present will def come from there.  My parents listen to what I want, she just gets totally random things


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I got spoiled completely this year and had a fab day all round!!!

Some monster (pink and white fluffy with horns  ) slipper boots
A diamond necklace and earings
Animal Crossing for the Wii +Wii speak
Some daisy decal stickers for my car
A personalised seatlbelt cover 
A personalised keyring (i collect them but have never had one with my name on before   )
A Belgian chocolate shell
3 x Body butters
Club Anthems CD
Now 71 CD
A photo frame for baby (1st pic to a year!)
Baby towels
A baby record book
2 maternity t shirts
Cardigan
Box of biscuits
Roses
Celebrations
A handbag moneybox
Miffy sock gift set
Gloves
Bookmark
Driving book
Vanilla smellies
Manicure kit
Bodywash
Yummy mummy book
Baby record book (another   but still beautiful)


So feeling very lucky and spoilt! Think everyone was making the most of it this year... as next year i doubt it'll be me thats getting spoilt  

Bekie


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Baby grows
Peter Rabbit box set
Tiger calender
Tiger seat for nursery
Large wooden buddha head
Maternity trousers


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I finally got my Ugg boots, I have been coveting them for over 5 years and DH always said no - this year he changed his mind  , and a pink nintendogs thingy with Brain Training - trying to get my marbles back  

I wanted a chocolate orange though!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Santa bought me

Nintendo DS with games
scarf
gloves
knickers
smellys
chocolate
and lots ofother little bits which i cant remember   unlessi go rumaging through the chair


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

You all got some lovely pressies, 
here's my list ...


from DH - 
Irregular choice shoes
digital camera
agent provocateur perfume
D&G perfume
pinks new cd
mamma mia dvd
national lampoons xmas vacation dvd
sing star party game
rapidough game
lush bath stuff

from Mum & Dad - 
Leather jacket
robbie calender
pink smarties!
travel jewellery box thingy
make up
smellies

From brother - 
agent provocateur perfume

from best mate # 1 -
JD chocolate
abba sing star game
agent provocateur perfume!!

from best mate # 2 -
skins series 1&2 dvd
ghost perfume gift set
and a 45 minute, head, back, arm and hand massage, with hair treatment! yummy!!

and from other friends and family i got - 
kitchen knives (i did ask for them though)
a digital photo frame
fcuk smellies
boots no7 smellies
ruby and millie make up
wine and chocs

Thats about it i think, i was well and truely spoilt this year, had a fab time, fab pressies, and didn't get any dodgy ones this year
but thats prob cos i dont speak to my in laws anymore, and they were the ones that used to send the crap stuff!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all i had a great xmas this year!! 
i got-

from brother- a bench jumper!
sister- winter hats and hand care kit!
sister- pjs and fondue set yumm!!
brother- a pamper set with dressing gown

mil& fil-

diamond ring
ugg boots (second pair woohoo!!)
large piggy bank
dkny apple purfume
steam iron
halogen cooker
purse
diamonte tie necklace

dh-
all in one pjs
polo scarf
jumper
ted baker bath set
blue bear soap
laptop
and a new car!! 1007 peugeot get in jan woohoo!! 

so i got very spoilt and loved it!! and also have birthday in jan hehe!!
must admit the best thing was the turkey on xmas and the gammon on boxing day!! mil gave me  a plate of veg!! as i need it lol


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Blimey Zoie your in laws are generous, you lucky girl   x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Seems I am among many who got a pink ds from their dh  

My nan did her usual awful gift giving and gave dh a used paperback from her shelf no doubt  

Got some lovely gifts, mostly things for our puppy who we are picking up on monday 

xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya poppy im very lucky i get on really well with my inlaws i call then my mum amd dad!! 
i love them loads they are so loveable!! 
we all quite a close family its nice love them loads xxxxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe how many presents you all got! You're all so lucky! What happened to the credit crunch?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> and a pink nintendogs thingy with Brain Training


Me Too!
Suzie was yours pink with nintendogs ?

Zoie WOW ! what a lucky girl you are 


Siobhan1 said:


> I can't believe how many presents you all got! You're all so lucky! What happened to the credit crunch?


It comes in Jan with the bills . . . . ( It does in this house anyway )


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Been quite spoilt - had some money to spend in the sales on maternity clothes, some ferraro rocher, in fact, LOADS of chocolates, and lots of smellies too now we come to think of it (hmmm anyone trying to tell me something?!!!) - a gorgeous 'Best Mum' necklace', 2 make-up bags.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like we all did well....I got Dark Knight DVD, Mamma Mia DVD, Prince Caspian DVD, 2 x Whimsiclay cat figurines, 2 x Swaroski figurines, Armani Diamonds perfume, bath bombs from Lush, Slippers from Next, JSP 'Lovely' Gift Set, Professor Layton NDS game, Sight Training NDS game, Kitten Calendar, Protect & Perfect range face serum & body lotion....both my kitties did well....loads of Sheba and whiskers car treats!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

loads of lovely stuff
NCIS box set 
CSI box set
Take that new album
Bette Midler cd
Snow patrols album
Planter with bulbs
Ghost perfume set
scarf
Wii n loads of games
Wii fit
DS game Prof Layton
Shoes
Fern's bio
Dawn french Bio
New Micheal Connoly book
Hair straigtners
Hair serum
choccies mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
£££ of to Liverpool 1 tomoz to spend it
oh n lavender soap YAK   

think that's it !!

lol
Lou


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

My lovely DH bought me a new laptop! 
And he got our bank manager a heart condition in the process! 

Seriously though. My old laptop (and it was very old) went to the great Laptop Playground In The Sky earlier this year, along with far too much data I should have backed up (sob) so I am chuffed to bits with this new one. 

From everyone else I got the usual smellies, scarves, books, slippers, some earrings, socks, chocolates, some computer gizmos...oh and a rubik's cube (although technically that was a birthday pressie). First thing DH did was "mess" it up and I'm so mad at him... I have spent a week trying to solve the bloody thing again!

C~x


----------

